# Delta Unisaw-Change to 120v??



## JD Anderson (Aug 23, 2010)

:blink:Hello,
I've Googled this and did not find any good information.
Do you know if it is possible to change a Delta Unisaw from 220V to 120V? We moved and I do not have 220V available, and won't have it soon as I have to upgrade my electrical panel. It is a Federal Pacific and breakers are no longer available...

I know some equipment can be configured for 120 or 220 by moving some wires... 

Thanks,
JD Anderson


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

JD Anderson said:


> :blink:Hello,
> I've Googled this and did not find any good information.
> Do you know if it is possible to change a Delta Unisaw from 220V to 120V? We moved and I do not have 220V available, and won't have it soon as I have to upgrade my electrical panel. It is a Federal Pacific and breakers are no longer available...
> 
> ...



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

AFAIK, the 3 HP saw is 220V only.


----------



## JD Anderson (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks... That is what I expected.
Has anyone ever swapped motors on a Unisaw? Or is that just asking for trouble? I'd hate to buy a 120v saw, just to get rid of it later when I get my panel upgraded...

Thanks,
JD


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

You can swap out the motor for a 2HP that runs on 120vac 20 amp circuit. But, you will also have to swap out the magnetic starter, or at least the coil in the starter so that it operates on 120vac. You can use both contactor circuits or just the hot, won't matter much.

A little more involved than you thought, eh?


----------



## JD Anderson (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks Leo...
I knew I would have to change the magnetic starter as well as the cord. I've been searching parts suppliers to find a 120v motor. Do you know of a source?

I also have a Delta 8" jointer that runs on 220 that I'd like to convert. 

Unless, of course, conversion costs more than I can get decent 120v machines on Craigslist...

Thanks,
JD


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

http://www.baldor.com/products/deta...ralPurpose&winding=36WGX353&rating=40CMB-CONT

Yer not going to like the price though. Look for it used. You can go to the Baldor site or Leason or other motor manufacturers and find your motor by using their motor finder search. Just enter in the correct parameters and it will show you a selection of motors that meet those specs, or none if none exist.


----------



## JD Anderson (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow!! OVer $800 for the replacement motor?? The saw was $1600 for everything!!

Looks like I'm going to find a 120v saw on Craigslist instead. There is a Delta contractor saw (36-630) for $175, but it needs a lot of clean up. 

Maybe I should spend my money on an electrician instead and replace the panel...

Thanks for the help Leo!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I vote for adding a panel so you can run 220V. Those sound like nice tools. You might sell them on C-list and invest in some nice 120V stuff if you want something new. You could probably break even on the deal. However, if you are used to the power and capacity of your tools you might be dissapointed to "downgrade".


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes they are....and don't convert*



JD Anderson said:


> :blink:Hello,
> I've Googled this and did not find any good information.
> Do you know if it is possible to change a Delta Unisaw from 220V to 120V? We moved and I do not have 220V available, and won't have it soon as I have to upgrade my electrical panel. *It is a Federal Pacific and breakers are no longer available...*
> 
> ...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

JD Anderson said:


> Thanks Leo...
> I knew I would have to change the magnetic starter as well as the cord. I've been searching parts suppliers to find a 120v motor. Do you know of a source?
> 
> I also have a Delta 8" jointer that runs on 220 that I'd like to convert.
> ...


Before you go to all of the trouble and expense of converting two units to 220v I would get an electrician to price a new panel. 

It may not be as expensive as you think. Of course it is not only the panel cost, but running a 220v line to your work area.

A couple of years ago I had to replace the panel in a rental condo I own and the cost was just over $400.

George


----------



## JD Anderson (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for all of your replies.
It was never my intention to permanently downgrade. I thought I might be able to get a 120V motor for around $100 as a temporary solution. That doesn't seem to be the case. 
I also do not intend to get rid of my 220v machines. I thought about getting 120v equip on Craigslist until I can get the electrical work done. Then I would sell the 120v stuff again... 
Oh well...
Sounds like I should just do the electrical and be done with it!!
:yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Cheapest short term solution*

Maybe I wasn't too clear in the previous post but, if you have 2 open lugs in your existing F- P panel, just add a 220V breaker and a remote an outlet to your shop. It will already be there when you replace the panel. Just switch between your saw and jointer for now. The best solution is a separate sub panel in the shop, 100 amps is what I use, and it's full! If you don't have 2 open lugs, they make piggy back breakers for 2 circuits on 1 lug for 110Vs. I've read about fire issues with F-P panels or breakers I don't know about that for sure. :blink: bill


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

before you do anything, you need to check the motor nameplate for info, possibly it can be rewired for 120v. i'm pretty sure it will tell you, or check the literature that came with the saw. my unisaw came 120v and i always thought i'd rewire for 240 when i got around to it, but never needed to.


----------



## skipper10 (Dec 28, 2009)

The Unisaw motor will not run on 120 volts, as it requires too much power. It is not the type motor that can be wired for either voltage, those type induction motors are lower power, typically 1 HP which is near the true continuous power level you can safely obtain from 120 volt induction motors running from a 20 amp breaker. For bogus marketing hype, those 120 volt motor products are allowed to ridiculously claiming, for example "5 HP," such as shop vacuum motors are cheap universal motors that use an unrealistic "instantaneous power rating." In other words, at no load speed, these cheap motors can be said to provide 3-5 HP instantaneously -- perhaps for less than a microsecond -- simply due to inertia.

Your panel is already 220 volt capable, since that is the panel entrance voltage from the power company. If you cannot install a dual 20 amp breaker for 220 volt operation on a standard 12 guage 20 amp circuit wire, you will have to add an extension panel or change to panel you have to a bigger size. It is possible, but dangerous to jury rig 220 volts from your panel -- BUT PLEASE DON'T! Of course call a licensed electrician for advice and a quote. You will be happy you did. Best of luck and play it safe. David


----------

